# 22-250 Ammo



## Javelina (Feb 23, 2010)

I just bought a 22-250 rifle, can anyone tell me what a good grain and round to buy for it? I want to shoot out to 200 yrds at prairie dogs thur to yotes. Thanks fellow hunter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Javelina, I have a hard time telling you where to start as my guns don't usually see any factory fodder. You may get good accuracy out of remington yellow or win white box or what ever is cheap. I'd start there if you don't roll your own. Hornady makes a good varmint round as well, for prarie dogs I'd stick to the lightest bullet I could get that shot well. I'd shoot a 55gr. for coyotes at least.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with youngdon. I shoot very little factory ammo. Usually bought to acquire new brass for my loads. Winchester white box is normally good ammo, fairly consistent. Hornady is a little more expensive, around here anyway, but is very good ammo. I too like to shoot 50 to 60 gr. bullets in my .22-250. Ballistic tips or hollow points are my choice.


----------



## ROADJOCKY (May 19, 2010)

Javelina,I think you will find that remington 55gr will do you a good job till you fine tune your ammo w/reloads


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Javelina said:


> I just bought a 22-250 rifle, can anyone tell me what a good grain and round to buy for it? I want to shoot out to 200 yrds at prairie dogs thur to yotes. Thanks fellow hunter.


Jav, youngdon and bar-d are right as they usually are (okay, I might be sucking up there a bit but it's true, isn't it?). If you can get to a point where you're reloading for that round you'll get the best consistency and accuracy. BUT, if you're in a position like me where you do not yet have the time or resources to reload on your own, Hornady is usually my go-to factory load for the best combo of budget AND accuracy. Federal Premium makes a really good 22-250 load with several different tips:55 grain sierra blitzking, 55 grain vshok, 60 grain nosler partition, 50 grain barnes triple shock just to name a few. I like that about federal premium, they'll use bullet tips made by many different manufacturers.

You'll find that good 22-250 ammo can cost a pretty penny though when compared to other varmint style factory loads. If you have the time and interest (smarts don't hurt either), for a round like the 22-250 it would be most cost effective to take up reloading in comparison to the cost of factory ammo, even the bargain stuff. FWIW, I've also heard (but can't confirm) good things about the Winchester Supreme in ballistic silvertip too.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I just loaded up some 40 V Max's for my 22-250. I havent shot anything but paper so far but the accuracy is great. However I havent tried any factory ammo either so can't help ya much there.


----------



## MudEngineer (Jul 12, 2010)

I also do not reload so I have learned to shop around for 22-250. Some good fairly accurate ammo that is lower end cost would be the Winchester USA 45 grain JHP and the Remingon 45 grain JHP both in the 40 packs. They both go out of the barrel at 4000 feet per second and both make some pretty tight groups. Try looking on www.froogle.com which is google's website for products.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If you like to shoot as much as I do you will find that the accuracy will not hold long due to barrel wear, figure 1500 rounds and it is time for a new barrel. I sounds like a lot but it will happen and that number will ad up quickly.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

knapper said:


> If you like to shoot as much as I do you will find that the accuracy will not hold long due to barrel wear, figure 1500 rounds and it is time for a new barrel. I sounds like a lot but it will happen and that number will ad up quickly.


A 1500 round barrel? What kind of rifle are you shooting? The accuracy of my Remington just keeps getting better!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He is probably shooting a REAL hot load. Even though, accuracy doesn't just go to hell on one shot after being a one holer. I would back off a bit on my loads JMO.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When you are talking about 3600-4000 fps. there is going to be more throat erroison than when you are around 3300 fps. I have shot out a barrel in a 260 Rem. and just got it replaced with a stainless steel one instead of chrome moly that are used on most factory rifles. With the ss ones that is more life in the barrels than others but they wear out too. I shoot a lot and haven't been hunting much in the last few years. I like to keep proficent so I can be ready at any time.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

syainless barrels are the way to go for high velocity small calliber loads like the 22-250


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't reload either, my gun loves the umc 50gr jacket hollow points.there fairly cheap and the shoot real good, nice tight groups


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I like the Berger 62 gr vld for my 22-250


----------



## SEIowahunter (Nov 10, 2010)

I Hold strong to my 55 grain nozlers


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like the HSM 50g V-max, i can cut holes at 100 yards, its been they only factory ammo, that i can do that with. The Win, and Rem, JHP are ok, but i cant get them down less then 1 1/2''


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

how much damage does a 22-250 do to hides?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The damage from a 22-250 is the same as the damage from a .223 or any 22 caliber bullet given that they are traveling at the same speed and are the same bullet (sierra 55gr.spbt). There is no difference in the bullets (projectiles) themselves. The speed of that bullet is the difference, combined with bullet construction.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i was thinking of getting a 22-250 but was worried about hide damage, i have a .204 and love it but on those real windy days i was wanting something that wouldnt drift as bad.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I have shot lots of yotes with my 22-250, in some cases yes it has dome some damage, but really all in all it isnt bad. a few weeks back i smacked a yote in the shoulder high! That was my mistake. Shot placement is key with these v-max bullets. It hit that yote right in the shoulder blade and the bullet did its job. It blew the heck out of the bone but in return it did the same to the hide. The day before that i downed a yote with the same gun. This time it was behind the front leg, and there was just a pen hole, no exit, and the internals were messed up, just what the bullet was supposed to do. SHOT PLACEMENT!!!!!!


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

55 grainers for me...and exclusively using Varget powder...(likes all kinds of weather and temps...)


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT WNYMark. Rather coolish up there right now, huh?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> i was thinking of getting a 22-250 but was worried about hide damage, i have a .204 and love it but on those real windy days i was wanting something that wouldnt drift as bad.


If you already have the .204 for the majority of your hunting and you want something for windy
I would step right up to a .243. I love my 22-250 and would not trade but if you just want a gun or windy days I would step right up to a.243.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with poe, if a little is good more MUST be better.... well in this case anyhow.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

22-250 is my round of choice and I just change to the hornady 55gr. Superperformance and it is blowing the fox up! I havn't had a pass though on a yote yet but I have shot all in the chest or shoulder. With the superperformance round I'm getting avg of 100ps fast than my 22 swift. It's mov'n!


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Bar-d..and yes, it is rather cool up this way about now.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

http://right2bearammo.com/index.html

They dont advertise the price, you would have to call but I can save you the time : )
They are here in Texas. ( Ft worth Area )
You have to buy a minimum of 300 rounds

300 rounds will be $240
500 rounds $390

That is for the 55 grain Trophy V-Max they guaruntee a +/- tolerance of 0 !

If you want to try out just a box to try them, then look up Lonestar Gun Gallery in Weatherford Tx.
I am sure there are others that sell thier ammo, call them and ask if there is anyone in your area.
I bought them cause they was cheap, just to try them as I dont reload either. I rank them up there with the Winchester Supremes.
I just got off the phone from ordering another 300 rounds : )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What tolerance does the guarantee cover ? bullet runout?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

youngdon said:


> What tolerance does the guarantee cover ? bullet runout?


Good question. After shooting several rounds I went to looking for the manufacturer ( i bought the boxs under a private label ) and contacted them. I was so excited to find them at yet a cheaper price I didnt even ask. lol !

I can tell you that my grouping is 1/4 inch @ 100 yrds with them : )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a pretty good group for mass produced ammo. What gun are you shooting lucas_shane ?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

just a plain ol savage. cant member the model number off the top of my head. Ive been lucky with it right out of the box. Put a cheap 50 mm scope on it and went to town. With the Winchester Supremes I was shooting just a hair over 1/4" 3 shot groups. Found these others in a local gun shop under a private label. The guy behind the counter said they was equal to the Supremes so I tried 2 boxs and really loved them. Noticed they was dist by RTBA so I went to digging on the net and found they was in Ft Worth Texas. Called them up and got a quote for 300 rounds ( least amount they will sell to public ). I dont think they are really a MASS produced company, as they told me to give them a week or so notice before I want my ammo. They will not allow you to pick up from thier facility but they will meet you or ship to you. Said they are working on getting a store front open for walk-ins. 
I emailed them this evening to get the true specs and everything on the round and I will share that with you all when they get back to me.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I have decided to up grade my cheap 50mm scope to a cheap 60mm scope in hopes of better light draw for night hunts and that extra min or two of the evening deer hunts. I will post pics of my set up after the new scope arrives


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You might be better off selling your cheap 50mm and putting that with the $ for the 60mm and just buying a better brand of scope. I'm not telling you to buy a Leupold or Nikon(which are both more than adequate). You don't need a bigger objective lens, you just need better glass. Cheap glass lets a smaller percentage of light pass through than good glass. And who makes the 60mm?? I have a few 50mm objectives but prefer the 40mm objectives at a 4.5-14x40 or 50mm in the same power range if you feel you need it. Save your money untill you can afford a decent scope, and you will see the light.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

My uncle has all leos and I like them alot but the price is crazy. I have two 40 mm that was made by barska ans just dont like them, my 50s are by barska and them seem to be quite a bit better.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry you asked what the 60 is. its a barska as well. *BARSKA 6-24x60 IR SWAT SCOPE *
they are on sell for 320


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check cabelas website I found several Leupolds for the same or less(vxII and rifleman) the power range is less, but unless you are looking to do some extremely long range(600yds and beyondIMO) you don't need that kind of power range. Nikons 4-12x40 for $179, LeupyvxII3-9x40$299, Leupy,rifleman scopes3-9x50 $280
4-12x40 $250. And this is Cabelas...You *may* find lower prices elsewhere.

Just a thought.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> i was thinking of getting a 22-250 but was worried about hide damage, i have a .204 and love it but on those real windy days i was wanting something that wouldnt drift as bad.


I have shot my 204 right next to a guy that was shooting a 22-250 on a windy day. we were shooting from one bank of lake to the other. 2 different distance. 100 yards, 200 yards, and 250 yards. I consistantly bucked the wind better on every shot. we even went to the point of shooting without adjusting at all for the wind (just aiming striaght at the target) and he was consistantly a noticable amount off in the direction that the wind was blowing each time.

Now I am sure others have some experience in this as well but I wouldn't really just assume that the 22-250 bucks the wind better. My experience is that it is the opposite and the 204 bucks the wind better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What bullet weights were you both shooting ? There are certainly two sides to the arguement... heavier bullet versus faster bullet. If bullet weights are the same(presumably 40 gr, as 1/12 twist barrels of the .204 will not usually stabilize anything heavier) the faster bullet would drift less as it spends less time being affected by the wind. Now exactly where the two variables,weight and velocity, cross on a graph I don't know. I think one problem would be deciding on parameters for testing. Do you push bullets to the maximum velocity or do you stop at an average velocity of each cartridge. Interesting!
What are your thoughts Helmet.

What does everyone else think??


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Youngdon, it by anymeans wasn't a very controled test. I don't recall exactly what bullet weight he was shooting but i know I was shooting the 32gr vmax. he also had a vmax. his were loaded hot and with a very light bullet I just can't remember which one. I know that my loads for my 204 aren't as fast as they could be also. I would say that there were alot of different variables to consider but what I was trying to say is that I wouldn't just assume that the 22-250 is better at bucking the wind. I don't want that to be his only reason for buying the 22-250 and then being disappointed when he doesn't see significant or any better result.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that one shouldn't assume the 22-250 would buck the wind better.In fact I agree wholeheartedly with your summation that the .204 does buck the wind better, that's why I own one and not a 22-250. Your reply just put a spark in the old bean. A controlled test would be interesting. You are also correct that the list of variables would be long, and trying to get a constant wind speed would also be a challenge unless you had a method of simultaneously firing both weapons.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Youngdon, You have to be careful when you get a spark in the bean. when that happens to me it usuallly means I will either be spending alot of money, starting a new hobby (also spending money, or getting into trouble. My sparks tend to turn into wildfires.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have that problem to an extent also Helmet. In fact I just spent the last few hours at Cabelas and i did in fact look at a 22-250, not that I need one, but I have always wanted one. Alas I did not buy it. I thought about it REAL HARD (headache), and thought I would put that money in my Jeep fund instead.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I prolly wont ever use the 24X in the field but I have always wanted to bench shoot @ 500 so if I decide to play with then I will have it. Other than that, the main reason I chose this scope was for the 60mm lens. Well that and all my others ar Barskas. 9x is getting hard on my eyes @100 shooting dimes : (


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well you'll have the magnification if you need it for long range work, and more importantly it is what you are comfortable with.


----------



## dpeymus (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Javelina,

Congratulations on the new rig! The .22-250's a great caliber, but do you know what the twist ratio of the barrel is? That goes a long way towards being able to choose the right ammunition. If you don't know the twist ratio, you can usually find that information on the manufacturer's website. I'd find that out and come back and post it so that we have a better idea of what you've got.

In terms of factory ammunition, regardless of bullet weight, the rifle's going to pick the ammunition, not you  the best thing you can do is grab a box from every different manufacturer and head out to the range with it. Don't be afraid of the cheap junk ammo either - I have one rifle that doesn't shoot straight with $24 a box Hornady ammunition, but puts five rounds practically through the same hole when shooting that cheap ultramaxx stuff. It just depends on the gun - if you're not reloading, you have to figure out which works best by just using the process of elimination.


----------



## exopo (Nov 24, 2011)

i agree remington 55. grain should do it.


----------



## bowman (Nov 23, 2011)

Get several round of different loads and take the time to find what your rifle likes. I have found rifles are like women. Take your time they will show you what they like. Keep them happy and you will be hunting to gether for a long time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about the analogy there bowman....I've yet to have a rifle living in a house I'm paying for and not living in..... I'm just sayin'


----------

